# New PB Smallmouth!



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

went down yesterday and fished the river for 2 1/2 hours at the same spot..smallies everywhere but would not bite on anything finally got this big girl to come out of under a rock and eat! measured 18.5 inches and probably weighed 5lbs.....a month ago


----------



## skippyflyboy (Jan 5, 2010)

nice fish bub


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice smallie man! Congrats on the PB


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Very nice smallmouth, like the coloration!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Way to haul in a beauty, bet she put up a fight!


----------



## ohbassman (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Smallmouth!....congrats man.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

great looking fish. i have a love for the smallies a little more than largemouth i think


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Very nice smallie you caught there,congrats.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice smallie! Congrats.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer catching smallies too flippin fool..more aggressive and much stronger fighters..and their patterns are really cool too


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice one!!!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

SWEET smallie!


----------



## bassnassassin (Mar 13, 2009)

Great fish man! I'm hoping to get out at least once this week and get into some smallie action....


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Dam...er...Darn nice Smallmouth!!


----------

